# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  ¡Sorteo en Facebook!

## Bruno Cillóniz

*¡Participa en el sorteo y gana un Vademécum Agrario (9na Edición)!...* 
Dale "Me gusta", comenta y/o comparte en tu muro para ingresar al sorteo. *Fecha del Sorteo: 01/03/2015*      Publicación de AgroFórum.pe.    Temas similares: Sorteo en Facebook - ¡Participa y gana una tijera de raleo marca Poda Perfecta! ¡Superamos los 4,000 fans en facebook! 1er Sorteo AgroFórum - Twitter Nuevos temas en foros y blogs serán publicados en nuestras páginas de Facebook y Twitter

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*¡Resultado del Sorteo!*  Ganador del sorteo del Vademécum Agrario (9na Edición)    :First:  *Lider Armando de la Cruz*  :First:       Ver Lista de participantes y resultados del sorteo

----------

